# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Përshëndetje nga Kerçovarja

## Kercovarja

Hello mire se ju gjeta!!!!!!

Mire se ju gjeta te gjithve ju pershendes dhe ju uroj cdo te mire gjith shqiptarve ne cdo ane te botes .Une njifem me nikun Kercovarja jeton ne usa  me origjine nga Kercova(Macedonise)ILIRIDA..me pelqen faqja e albasoul po me shume forumi dhe mora mundimin qe edhe une te prezantohem kam deshire te njifem me te rinje shqiptare .
Ju pershendes te gjithve ne veqanti Dreq Kercovarin ....Zajazi GirL....Kercovare .....
i Love Kercova
Ju pershendes te gjithveeee

----------


## Kercovarja

oh kam harruar te pershendes
!!!!!!!!QEFIN -PI -ZAJAZI!!!!!!!!
QEFI me fal  :buzeqeshje: )te pershendes shume MR QEFI

----------


## LoTe_Ne_Sy

Mire se erdhe Korcovarja   shpresoj te kalosh sa me mire midis nesh,ashtu dhe une midis jush,te uroj qendrim te kendshem bye  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

mir se na gjete lal bofsh qef

----------


## Kercovarja

thx  from u alll 
love u alllllllllllllllll albanian

----------


## StterollA

Kercovare, mejr se erdhe ne forum.

Masi ke ardh ti njoftojsh gocat shqiptar, ne forum shkruj shqip.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Genti^Itali

Kercovarja mir se na erdhe
bëfsh qef midis nesh

----------


## invisible girl

Mire se erdhe ne forum,  ja kalovsh mire!!!!!!!
bye
C ya!!!

----------


## Kukesiane

Mire se ke ardjur ne mesin tone KERCOVARE me te vertet kercovare ja hiq fare kalofsh sa me bukur sis shum e bukur suksese good looking

@>===>------me rrespekT Kukesiane

----------


## Qefi_Pi_Zajazi

Mire se ke ardhe mi date hajde ke dati  te knaqi bafsh qef en forum Princess good looking girl  :buzeqeshje: )kercovare hyn ne paltak ti moj lol nese hyn aty em ket nik ajm love u sweety
xxxxQefi-pi-zajazixxxx

----------


## BOY_UK

Mir se erdhe ne forum, kalofsh sa me bukur

----------


## VELIPOJAKU

pershedntje edhe mir se na errdhe shpresoj qe te ja kalosh sa ma mire  se qenke si shpirt te uroj fat ne jet

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Mire Se Erdhe Kercovare.

----------


## lushnjare_embel

mire se erdhe
ja kalfosh sa me mire

----------


## Amarildo_18

pershendetje to you 2

----------


## shahisti

mire se na erdhe kercovare dhe ja kalofsh mire fare

----------


## FoXYFierAkjA

HEY MIRE SE ERDHE...FOTO E LEZECME ....BEFSH QEF NE FORUM

----------


## ComeAsYouAre

Mire se erdhe yllo.shume simpatike qenke mi dreq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kumanovare

Tungjatjeta Kercovare mire se ke ardhe moter kalofsh as me mire mes nesh complimente per bukuri cdo te mire suksese dhe lumturi ne  jete

Kumanovare

----------


## Blerim London

Ne radhe te pare po te them mire se paske ardh bukuroshe!
kam deshire qe te ja kalosh sa me mire ne kete forum!
edhe te uroj gjithe te mirat ku do ne jeten tende private!
me sa duket qenke patrijote me madhe!

Blero

----------

